# terrible experience with easy t printer



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

i deleted everything for one reason.i dont want to damage jay crocketts reputation.jay has helped me every time i tried contacting him.if you buy a easy t printer do yourself a favor deal with jay.as far as andy.well buddy you have my printer you have my 6700.00.end of story.i'll work with jay to get my refund or printer.i really dont want the printer because of all the issue i had with it.what is it when somebody doesnt honor an agreement or someone that wants to keep both the product and the money?i know what i call it.that is just bad business. i wouldnt sleep at night if i tried pulling this on someone.i really like how you pop on this forum and pretend to be the victim.its really amusing,seeing how im not the one that has your printer and your money.its just bad business.YOU OWE ME A PRINTER OR 6700.00.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dennis,

You bought the printer from Jay's company. My dealers handle all customer service when they sell a machine, that is why they make a markup on the printer. Also, looking at Michael's phone log today I know for a fact he was answering calls today at the 480-772-2379 number. 

My part comes in if there is a major tech support issue or warranty work needed. You not only spilled ink everywhere frying the machine but you had bent over the prongs on ribbon cables while messing with the printhead. 

Because of your issues, I PAID for shipping to get it back to me, Jay and I split the cost of putting a complete new Epson printer in it, then I again PAID for shipping back to you. You called Jay and demanded an instant refund while the fixed printer was enroute to you.

How is that not standing behind my product and helping?

Now you are due a refund and you're demanding money from me. You paid Jay's company the full amount so he is where you need to go for the refund. I will settle up with Jay but I won't pay out a Retail priced refund when the merchandise was bought wholesale from me. No business would.

You can post all of our emails on here, you can threaten me, but I won't be refunding anything directly to you because I wasn't the one that you paid. If Jay wants to return the printer and supplies to me I can refund him the wholesale amount he paid.

At some point you need to be reasonable. Give Jay time to refund your money, I only got the printer back a day or so ago and still don't have the ink and supplies from you. You are asking Jay and I both to take a huge loss here when if you would have waited 3 more days you would have a like new printer sitting at your place.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## purevinyl (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not being funny to you Dennis but your grammar and spelling is appalling! How can you expect someone to read this clearly? I've managed to get the gist of the problem and I'm backing Andy 100%! By the looks of the emails that both you and him have posted on here Andy has done no wrong!! 

I totally agree with him not refunding you all your money, he shouldn't have too! like he says, you wouldn't return a broken Samsung TV bought at Walmart direct to Samsung, you'd take it back to Walmart! And even then, if Walmart wanted to send it away to be repaired you'd easily be looking at 30 days (1 month) for a returned product so in my eyes the week your complaining about is nothing! It probably took Andy near enough that time to receive the goods from epson and even attempt to get your printer fixed! 

Now if it was me who was selling you that printer and it came down to you coming to me with the same problem and talking to me like that then you'd more then likely have been told to stick your refund up your.... 

Andy, you've handled this well! I hope you don't have to deal with guys like him again!

Good luck with your printers,

Regards

Connor


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

purevinyl said:


> I'm not being funny to you Dennis but your grammar and spelling is appalling! How can you expect someone to read this clearly?
> been told to stick your refund up your....
> Connor


I have no horse in here. You may have your horse in here.
I understand his points very well. You are the one who need to examine your understanding skill. I as who does not have good English back ground can see your English sound like and belong to 3rd class or maybe below. I never read anyone use your expression in TSF. "Stick your refund up your ssa" except you. What a honor and record you will hold.
You have to understand one thing so sure is he tried his best with what he has. I don't know what is your education level is but way you respond is stands for none. You missed the basic. We are all human who deserve respect. You look down person who does not have good English is terrible behavior. Look back your ancestors and spit on their grave who may did not have perfect English as you are now. I feel pity on you and god bless your soul. I hate to create enemy but I will take you as one of them all day long. I will stands by who has less than you are.
You discourage people who do not have perfect English skill to post in TSF. Now is it my turn to you to say bad English? I know I am but never look down anyone. Rich, poor, educated or not, ugly or handsome we all same except you.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dennis,
I read some people take case to TSF to settle as a court. You are not the first one to Andy. It seems he want to settle but you want all and your way only. You want all is not fair. Deal is happening when both side step back little. You made mistake then you live with your mistake. What was your mistake? You sound like try to pay none to your side mistake. We all want to see peace. 
Conner's SamSung TV case is pretty good example. Your target is who you gave money to.
Best luck to you.
Cheers to you and beers are on me always.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Dennis, I've read all your posts, even the ones you deleted. I feel your pain and frustration. $6,700 is alot of money for a product that doesn't work properly.
However, your issue with a refund lies with the company that you bought the property from. It is not with the manufacturer. The supplier has to sort that out with the manufacturer. And the supplier should be refunding all your money if that is what you are insisting. He then needs to take up his loss with the manufacturer.
However, this all depends on the terms of the purchase and what warranty was available, of which I have no idea.
I know this, as I used to be a Warranty Manager for a bedding manufacturer. We always dealt with the supplier, and the supplier always dealt with the customer. We never dealt direct with the customer unless we were assessing the product in situ.
This is how it works in Australia, anyway.
I would suggest taking some deep breaths, pulling away emotionally from the situation and just talk calmly about the facts. Stand firm in your beliefs if you need to, but be logical and reasonable and you will probably find that your issues may be fixed quicker.
Best of luck to you. I really do sympathise with you.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

as of now jay crockett is sending my refund.that works with me.i'm content an happy.i have no problem working with jay. as for legal action.i've taken steps that direction,but after talking to my attorney.the wrong person would be hurt by that process.its just easier and better if i work with jay on this.as i get the refund i'll get back on this thread an to update it.
i wish my first few post were not me airing out my issues with easy t printer.i was pushed into a corner. i really dont like being parted from that much money.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Dennis5013 said:


> thanks.im just content with jay being a stand up guy.i trust him that.he's going to take care of it.


Then why you call all these nosies from beginning 
I hope this train stops here. False alarm.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

allamerican said:


> Then why you call all these nosies from beginning
> I hope this train stops here. False alarm.
> Cheers! Beers are on me always.


it wasnt settled until after i started this thread.it wasnt settled by andy either.jay took responsibility an assured me he would take care of.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

What a way to enter TSF!
Welcome to the jungle.
Cheers!


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

allamerican said:


> What a way to enter TSF!
> Welcome to the jungle.
> Cheers!


to bad i had to go this route.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

*Fair well until next time!!!!*



Dennis5013 said:


> to bad i had to go this route.


LOL!!!!!
When we meet next time I wish it will be with pleasant thread 
Poor English should not stop you. Look at me, LOL
You need one more "o" on your to. LMAO. Your E=My E
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## gographics (Mar 23, 2012)

abmcdan said:


> Dennis,
> 
> You bought the printer from Jay's company. My dealers handle all customer service when they sell a machine, that is why they make a markup on the printer. Also, looking at Michael's phone log today I know for a fact he was answering calls today at the 480-772-2379 number.
> 
> ...


 Ok, send me his printer and I will send him my velocy-t Brand new. Deal? I already miss my white ink.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

gographics said:


> Ok, send me his printer and I will send him my velocy-t Brand new. Deal? I already miss my white ink.


It is getting interesting. I love Tsf. Never end with same title.
What a brave man you are
Cheers to your guts! Beers are on me always.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

I wouldt buy an easy T printer again for 10 bucks. It was the worst piece of crap I have ever worked with.
Andy is an the most terrible customer service I have ever worked with. We sent him over 50 emails. Finally when we threatened with a lawsuit he answered one. I would advise everyone against ever working with him. He takes his profits pockets them and never wants to hear from you again. I still have never gotten a response email. Jay who sold it to me sent me money out of his own personal account to take a refund on the printer. This man has been amazing. Koodoos to you Jay. Andy will never have a business long with the direction Easy T is going in.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

i agree.jay has refunded me most of the money.i didnt send the supplies because at the time. i planned on getting the printer back.so i shipped the supplies to andy.suprise suprise he says they didnt get them.to bad for him i had tracking on it.so it was an easy complaint to the post office for postal fraud.andy is trying to set jay out for 100% of my refund.just deal with jay on a printer.i agree with you 100% signsonadime,jay is the only reason easy t is still in business.i'll deal with jay on any printer he sells in the future.ANDY GOOD LUCK WITH THE POSTAL INSPECTOR.i heard they can get pretty nasty.if you want i can post the tracking number on here so everyone can see you are a thief.


----------



## signsonadime (Jul 11, 2012)

He did the same thing to Jay when I sent my printer back he said he recieved it in non working order when it was working when I sent it back. I bubble wrapped it and packed it full so there would be no movement. He flat out lied to screw Jay. Jay calls me back on Saturdays and Sundays. Dennis5013 you are also right, I would do business with Jay any day! But Andy will soon disappearwith the money he made and so will Easy T, this company is going down the drain, I feel for those who have one and will no longer get parts nor support if they had any to begin with


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

true.one good thing for people that got theirs through jay im sure he will help with support an stand by them.i know later next spring when im ready for another one.i will be contacting jay crockett see what he has on the table for dtg printers.


----------



## kevinsanz (Oct 26, 2012)

Jay is selling his Spectra Pro Garment Printer, its a beauty.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Sherry,

Sorry you had a bad experience. The reason I have dealers is because they are supposed to handle all contact with their customers. That is what they get paid for.

Yes jay gave you the refund because he is the one you paid for the printer.

That being said we've added staff including Michael who does full time tech support.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dennis,

That would be great if you can post or send me the tracking. If it shows who signed that would be good. I looked through the shop and didn't see it.

Im not trying to lie about a couple hundred in ink.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

oh i think since you screwed me around so much to just wait until the postal inspector contacts you.you know you got it.now its time your true colors are shown.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

03120090000178074006 is the usps tracking number.i dont need to leave a comment.i know the truth.you got the shipment.you are lying to jay crockett to save yourself 2500.00.leaving him on the hook to refund me the whole amount.andy be a man,dont come on with lies,just call jay crockett tell him you missed the shipment.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dennis5013 said:


> 03120090000178074006 is the usps tracking number.i dont need to leave a comment.i know the truth.you got the shipment.you are lying to jay crockett to save yourself 2500.00.leaving him on the hook to refund me the whole amount.andy be a man,dont come on with lies,just call jay crockett tell him you missed the shipment.


Dennis,

This tracking number proves I didn't have your package when I made that post saying I didn't.

I will take a look at it on Monday when I'm back.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats right,thats why i said it took longer then what i thought.but its there now.so jay crockett gets credit for the 2500.00 amount.


----------



## PIT BOSS (Dec 11, 2011)

I too do not have a horse in this race. However, I have purchased several EasyT printers from Andy. Yes there are minor equipment issues with the printer, probably to be expected for the price. However, I have found Andy willing to work out solutions to problems. His is a new, small company and he definitely can improve on customer service, the addition of Michael as Customer Service should help some. Ultimately, with sales increased volume Andy can continue to improve his equipment. As a manufacturer myself, the product quality always improves along the way.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

hey im glad it worked out for you.for me a package was tracked to him with the tracking i posted.he owes jay credit for that.andy says he didnt get.the post office says he did.now the letter i got yesterday from the post office says they are turning it over to local authorities.point is,i still dont have my 2500 dollars im owed from andy.that to me is a thief.


----------



## abmcdan (Sep 14, 2007)

Dennis,

When I said I hadn't received your stuff back your tracking number proves I didn't have it. 

I looked at the shop and you sent back 1 gallon of dark shirt pretreatment. Where are the rest of the ink and supplies shipped with the printer?

You are only on this forum trying to force me to give a refund to shut you up. I will not refund anyone for stuff not sent back.

If needed I will post pictures of what was sent back.

So send the postal inspector and I will show them the box, the pretreat and our website that sells it for $99 not $2,500.

It's disturbing that someone can post false claims on the internet and hurt someones business and reputation.


----------



## Dennis5013 (Nov 12, 2011)

it all went back.stop playing games.you got the ink.platen,pretreat,and the rip software. .so keep playing games. i knew you would jump back on here lying somehow. i live in a small town.the lady at the post office has already filed the paper work about what was in the box.i knew what you were about. so i taped the box up right in front of her. you show them what you want. i covered myself all the way .i have the tracking you got it all,i have the letter from the postal inspector "a large box was delivered".pretreat isnt a large box.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Closing out this thread. You guys obviously have each others contact information. Please feel free to call/email each other to get this resolved. This "he said, he said" back and forth isn't really helping anyone.


----------

